# long-throw, down-firing subwoofer?



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2005)

I like reading speaker reviews and I find that they always mention one or the other terms for the subwoofer. Long throw or down firing. What does this mean? and which is better?


----------



## prasathvishnu (Jan 29, 2005)

mmmmmmm
I dont have idea. I too want to know abt this. 
bcoz i m in idea of getting new speakers.
So, some one give info abt this.......
Thanks

-Vishnu-


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 29, 2005)

Well now a quick round up on google gave me this:

A "long throw" speaker is normally considered to be a high-directivity speaker. Vertically, because it projects a tight beam, you're able to "throw" the sound over the heads of the nearest listeners without killing them with SPL(the sound pressure level). Horizontally, it sends less energy into the sidewalls of the room - so the reverb picks up more slowly as you walk toward the back.

When it comes to floor-stacked sub woofers, neither of these effects apply. All of the listeners are in the direct path of the subs, so there is no throwing it over their heads. Also, all subs have wide patterns, and nearly all rooms have relatively long reverb times at low frequencies - so the effect of low frequency directivity on the distribution of reverb(reflect) in a room is usually insignificant.A long throw woofer design for a Sub tends to increase its bass output,while limiting distortions  

Lastly the down-firing is a desinging pattern created to produce low frequency sound waves.....when the cone of the woofer (the place where u kinda here the thump thingy) is mounted towards the bottom is called down firing and when mounted towards the front (in most cases) then its called front firing.....which one u prefer is totally upto ur choice and preference 8)


----------



## plasmafire (Jan 30, 2005)

which is the best woofer to buy?? + lo cost


----------

